# That moment when.......



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When you get a new phone and realize that your notes......your DUE DATES didn’t transfer over! Which if I actually followed my golden rule of always having two forms of notes wouldn’t have been a big deal, but upset doesn’t even start to describe how I felt!
THEN the next moment (3 hours later of being so mad at myself) you remember you thought it would be a cute idea to make a “breeding plans” section on your website and when you were doing it included what due dates you had at the time! Relief!!!! Mostly lol I don’t have due dates on 6 does (out of 35) and I know I should have a few breaks in there of not having to check anyone, but I guess unneeded lack of sleep is the price I will pay for being lazy this year :/ but gosh this could have been a terrible kidding lol having no due dates drives me nuts. The only one I knew for sure was the first doe to be bred was Thunder due December 7th lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that would be frustrating for sure. :bonkdoh)(headsmash):hide::imok::imsorry:ops2::squish:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh no! That's why I start my thread on here super early makes a great backup


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. That would be upsetting. Great that you did put it somewhere else. I'd be very upset if my calendar didn't transfer since I put everything on my phone calendar.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My iPad is my go to...though...after Drom making me crazy for 2weeks last year I also have a planner on the kitchen island that if I even give a vitamin c gummy it's written down...though truthfully that's a daily occurrence because our weather was 76 yesterday and tomorrow cold with thunderstorms so I'm immune boosting for wonky weather.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh no! I only have four goats and can’t keep up with who gets/needs what when! I do have my two due dates memorized though. That’s a good reminder to get a hard copy of all my notes!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Excel Spreadsheets folks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

<---Rushing home to take a photo of the current set of handwritten breeding notes that hasn't been transferred to Excel records yet

(might leave curse words and exclamations out for my notes from this weekend that involved the does lifting an 8ft gate off the hinges and release 6 un-castrated meat bucklings)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yup Clyde has been trying to take his horns and use his goat head to take a gate off


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bisonviewfarm that's good thinking! I have actually gone back and looked for a thread I made to see when that was. 
I have no idea why it didn't go over. My texts didn't either but not a big deal, if I ever get a text that is important I screen shoot it. Something went wrong with the backup.
It was just my due dates I lost. All my notes I'm good about keeping those up on my note pad and my computer. It's really not very often I due something with them so it's easy to take 5 minutes and get on the computer and make sure it's on there too. 
The due dates I would be on and off the computer all day for weeks. What I normally do is write down due dates and then go into the computer once a week and enter them in. I just flat out got lazy. There's no excuse. Last year I had it all in notes and on my pad and the notes was so easy! Pull out my phone and enter them in. When it's kidding time pull my phone out and see who I need to keep a eye on and just delete them as they kidded. 
But last night I made sure I wrote what I have down and then also put them in my big bulky planner my sister got me. I'll go ahead and keep 3-4 different notes now  lol 
But yes Salteylove get those notes! 
I don't know about anyone else but I know that something could happen to my notes, but 99% of the time it doesn't happen! So why when I'm busy stop and make sure it's backed up. I will be kicking myself for a long time on this. December 7-20 is covered. I know those last ones are spread out and one of those does has two very spaced out due dates so if she doesn't go on her December due date she is going to drive me up the wall for possibly 2 months. Who am I kidding she's going to drive me nuts


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

There are some default phone apps that work pretty good but a spread sheet is how i would go. it would be fairly easy once you got your herd data in there once.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahhhhh nothin worse than kidding with no dates!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't trust computers. Everything is written down in multiple places! I make an excel sheet (150 does and counting) but print it out each time and add to it. I'd have no idea how to put anything on my phone. (Yes, I am a technological idiot! I admit it!) :heehee:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I had this one app on my phone. It was awesome I just put in goat, their name and it came up with the due date. It also gave notifications when they were on day 145. But something happened and they don’t have it for IPhones any more. 
I don’t trust computers either. I have had things just vanish before. I’m a technical idiot too so I’m really not sure if it moved, a update botched or it just moved. We are not even going to talk about my hunk of junk printer. I try to keep my blood pressure down so I go out of my way not to print anything. I have printed MAYBE 200 pages threw it and it will go on the fritz and say out of paper when it’s full, sometimes slamming the tray shut works sometimes I just have to walk away. It has also taken up a new trick of saying that the paper tray is blocked! It’s not! I see the dang thing pop out every single time I tell it to print. A printer is on my Christmas list to Santa this year.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

haahaa - I am biased I'm a computer guy


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> haahaa - I am biased I'm a computer guy


@MadCatX
You should design a records book with input from all of us and sell it...(of course giving TGS members a small discount for it)
I know I'd get one only because I'm no good with spread sheets and such. My iPad and planner works but I'd like a record sheet I could send with new owners of when they had what if I sell one of my goats, or just a book I could take to the vet with me if needed.
You could make Bonnie and Clyde famous with their pictures on the cover too


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I actually am thinking about doing it in Excel right now or righting SQL for it. If I do ill need beta testers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to recover some of the due dates! I almost had that problem this year from lack of record keeping lol! I was so busy at the time I nearly forgot to write down the breeding date. Crazy thing is we have 6 does that should be pregnant, and 5 of them are due on the same day! so at least I didn't have to try and remember a bunch of due dates. But we've never had so many due at once. 
I used to use a program a friend gave me years ago, but that darn thing would glitch and completely delete off of the computer! I lost records twice. So now I just write everything down, and usually near due dates I'll put it in my phone calendar. But we have a small enough herd I can keep track on paper. I couldn't imagine trying to keep track with a large herd! But... 2 different types of record keeping would be essential - especially for things like due dates a paper list and digital list.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’ve gotten busy and have forgotten to write due dates down too, which was why I really liked the notes on my phone. Looking at a calendar and trying to remember when it was I saw the buck breeding that doe can be such a pain. Especially since I can’t seem to remember anything lol I just realized while entering all the due dates back on to my phone that my kidding season doesn’t start on the 7th but the 4th lol but hey at least it will go by 3 days faster lol


----------

